# freddie  ldv camper van



## freddie (Dec 23, 2011)

hiya to all wildcampers

[ new member] all have a good xmass and new yeas all the best to every one happy wild camping hope fully another year of wild camping for free  all the best  freddie


----------



## scampa (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi Freddie and Welcome to the site!!   :wave:

Merry Christmas and many happy Wildcamping Adventures in the NEW YEAR!


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Freddie

Welcome to the site and a Merry Christmas and stress free camping in 2012


----------



## moggy (Dec 24, 2011)

*moggy*



freddie said:


> hiya to all wildcampers
> 
> [ new member] all have a good xmass and new yeas all the best to every one happy wild camping hope fully another year of wild camping for free  all the best  freddie



hi freddie welcome to the site. whats the news on moggs eye car park is it closed? hope to be there over new year or at huttoft car park.


----------



## Bernard Jones (Dec 24, 2011)

Welcome Freddie.

I have long been interested in the LDV van. I remember when they were introduced they came with a 3 year 150,000 mile warranty!  I don't know anyone offering a warranty like that now, certainly it was way above other vans then. You have to have confidence in the product to offer a warranty like that!  Especially as so many went to the Post Office and I can't imagine a harder life for a van. 

If only the Government had been as supportive of British Industry as they are the bankers.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 25, 2011)

VikTor:welcome:


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*



moggy said:


> hi freddie welcome to the site. whats the news on moggs eye car park is it closed? hope to be there over new year or at huttoft car park.



hiya moggy moges eye open council taken hight posts down last week  all clear to free camping  upto now had 3days and nights at mogs eye now huttoft terris for a bit 6 camper vans here nice sea view like it here alittle windy no rain am round huttoft till end first wk in jan moggy call or bang on window not to hard  for chatt and cuppa been wild camper only 3 years like traveling around have good xmass and new year  freddie


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*



Viktor said:


> VikTor:welcome:



hiya manny thanks have nice xmass and new year  freddie


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*



Bernard Jones said:


> Welcome Freddie.
> 
> I have long been interested in the LDV van. I remember when they were introduced they came with a 3 year 150,000 mile warranty!  I don't know anyone offering a warranty like that now, certainly it was way above other vans then. You have to have confidence in the product to offer a warranty like that!  Especially as so many went to the Post Office and I can't imagine a harder life for a van.
> 
> If only the Government had been as supportive of British Industry as they are the bankers.



hiya bernard how u doing yes i now what u mean had this van 5 years only service it my self  and 1 exhaust pads discs brake pipes 1 clutch and s.hand gear box fitted my self easy am at skegy for 2 wks moges eye and huttoft terris nice sea view all the best over xmass new year  freddie


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*

arther yes it is me with blue box on roof of camper how u doing going to put photo on line soon mate says can do it for me not no how bit new to comp amon huttoft terris for a bit been mogs eye 3 days nights have good xmass new year  freddie


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*



Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Freddie
> 
> Welcome to the site and a Merry Christmas and stress free camping in 2012



hiya  manny thanks have nice xmass new year  freddie


----------



## freddie (Dec 26, 2011)

*freddie*

:have fun:





scampa said:


> Hi Freddie and Welcome to the site!!   :wave:
> 
> Merry Christmas and many happy Wildcamping Adventures in the NEW YEAR!



hiya manny thanks have goog xmass and new year and manny days of free wild camping for 2012  freddie


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 26, 2011)

aup freddy not seen you for a bit, is mick still on there he had just got a new car last time we were on huttoft,will call for a cuppa next visit.

have you still got the flat in rotherham or have you gone full timing?


----------



## moggy (Dec 26, 2011)

*moggy*



freddie said:


> hiya moggy moges eye open council taken hight posts down last week  all clear to free camping  upto now had 3days and nights at mogs eye now huttoft terris for a bit 6 camper vans here nice sea view like it here alittle windy no rain am round huttoft till end first wk in jan moggy call or bang on window not to hard  for chatt and cuppa been wild camper only 3 years like traveling around have good xmass and new year  freddie



hi freddie good news about moggs eye,we spoke last time we were on huttoft.coming down there thursday so i'll look you up for a chat.


----------



## freddie (Feb 21, 2012)

*Freddie*



Old_Arthur said:


> aup freddy not seen you for a bit, is mick still on there he had just got a new car last time we were on huttoft,will call for a cuppa next visit.
> 
> have you still got the flat in rotherham or have you gone full timing?



hiya arthur  yes seen mick he ok with that new car but looks a bit small for mick to be wild camping but mick says he ok  said to mick better with a small van or 8 seater hi roof car but he ok when i seen him last week  arthur been moggs eye and huttoft terris over xmass and new year must have miss you had 2 wks free camping its a good sea view  all for free but my not be for long if council get there way  at new year whent to sutton on sea to beech bar with sheffield paul  had small drink not a drinker  we park both campers   in pub car park so could have a drink with out driveing again camp in pub car park for free till mid day new years day then whent back to huttoft terris for 4 days and nights then home  no not full time camper  like long weekends away  been up east coast 2 times for a change  1 saltfleet for day and over night and day for free  then hornsea nice place stop there 2 days nights free camping  then upto  scarbrough 3 days and nights good place but lot of hills my legs are not as young as they where some time ago  than upto whitby good place 2 days and nights there  for free then back to hornsea for wkend again  was good travel round for got bridlington bad for day parking and at night so in the end park in bus coatch car park and a 1 off night in brid harbur car park for 30p over night parking but lot noise a 6am with fishing workers  i was getting sick of getting out of bed at 6am every morrin  yes call for chat and cuppa  when you see blue van around  whent upto flambrough head for day was hopeing stop over night in a car park but man in van said no over night parking so me paul stop in co op car park just down road we meet another wild camper there  in his van but for got his name he said that he was a wild camper member from sheffield which is not far from me  keep happy manny days of free camping and yes no camp sites for me as well they cost to much now from £12.oo up anything  to £22.00 anight or more have save a lot since being a wild camper and meeting other camper vaners as well over last 5 years should have done it years ago by for now freddie


----------



## Somelier (Feb 22, 2012)

Our first MH was a Devon Sahara, which was based on a LDV Convoy. Great vehicle with plenty of pulling power. Only problems were the lack of insulation for winter touring and the bed - which went across the van at the back - was too short for me by a couple of inches. We traded it in for our super Lunar Pinnacle FB, which is toasty warm in winter and has a fixed bed with lots of length for me to stretch out on. The Sahara was apparently bought by a chap who full times in it.


----------



## freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

*lunar pinnacle fb*

hiya somelier how you doing sorry for delay getting back to you nice them lunar pinnade fb nice motor home been sunny huttoft car terris and mogs eye skegy for around 8 days yes have a print out test sheets  of the ldv camper which you had good vans and simple to fix and 1,000s of parts around in brakers yards daf made 1,000s of them up to around end 2006 my van last of old shape 1995 my camper  from drivers seat is warbrob ,then d,bed then loo compartment at back doors at near side sliding door is fridge cooker sink oven water tank in side and water heater and on top of them is 2 cubs 5 12v leds lights its good van have diesel heater , and a stand by gas heater its very warm in my van in winter and to hot in summer time  this year going to make and fit 2 new door panels for both front cab doors just the bottoms and if can get 2 back doors from a 2006 ldv van low roof then vans all done for some years of wild camping my van was a 17 seater mini bus fitted it out from my caravan which i had for manny years when my 3 kids where younger had 2 vw campers and old bedford bull nose one only had that 1 1 day made a very good profit on the bedford over last 38 years have made 5 campers but now i seeam to be slowing down a bit doing the jobs on camper but things get done in the end  hope to travel up east coast  and up north scotland but not till sep on west side  theres a camp site on west side scotland sea view and only £10.00 for week yes £10.00 for wk going to have some of that 2 or 3wks be good  keep well somelier manny weeks of free wild camping  if you see me in blue ldv camper van come for chatt and cuppa not to early  freddie


----------



## freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

*at hutoftt*



Old_Arthur said:


> aup freddy not seen you for a bit, is mick still on there he had just got a new car last time we were on huttoft,will call for a cuppa next visit.
> 
> have you still got the flat in rotherham or have you gone full timing?



arthur how you doing been mogs eye and huttoft terris miss you again  had 8 days around huttoft area winter all most over easter is early this year hows camper running was jack down at mogs eye when you was there had chatt with him he said he was a bit cold with frost and snow in his{ where i park is my home} in his trailer tent said to jack make yr bed in yr land rover till frost,snow go mon was very windy on terris so whent to mogs eye for 2 days and nights there been 2 boy racers driveing up and down there have you seen them arthur keep well and warm not to long to go when sunny days are back  freddie


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 7, 2012)

£10 per week:danger: - what do you have to do, whats the catch!! - come on give more details like location address, the place will soon be full up with a bargain like that.:wacko::wacko:


----------

